# Need tips for shooting in the dark, going to Iceland



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

We've got a D5100.

We have the standard Nikon Lens that came with the body (I think 35-55 or something like that) and a 30mm Prime Lens.

We can't spend any more on getting a new lens.

What tips can you suggest for shooting in the dark? 

We're hoping to see the Northern lights etc so want to be able to get some fantastic shots. Hopefully.

Cheers


----------



## HarryHedgehog (Aug 13, 2013)

Did this earlier in the year, main tips are: Tripod, remote shutter release (20-30sec exp) - got one off ebay, and take spare batteries! the cold weather will zap the power like anything, took 3 and needed them. Keep spare batteries next to body to keep warm. Take off UV filter to avoid newtons rings.

Read and take your camera manual. know how to set it up! (sorry but went on a cruise and the number of people who were trying to get it on ipads etc was huge, as they didn't know how to work their cameras!)

http://www.dennismammana.com/skyinfo/phototips/skyphoto_aurora.htm

Turn off Autofocus - go manual, if your camera has a 'live view' function use it, and magnify the stars on the back screen, so you can focus on them sharp, then lock the focus so you don't knock it - electrical tape works well  remember your not going to want to keep taking off gloved in -15/-18 C which it was when we went.

Tripod - if your buying one - go metal and sturdy. Carbon fibre although light gets very brittle at cold temps.

Re batteries - consider getting a battery grip - thats what I did, enables you to change/remove batteries when not using/exhausted quickly without flapping with the tripod plate on the camera having to be removed - also often gives you the option of using AA batteries - cheap! (also don't bin them, let them warm up and use them for remotes etc.. plenty of life left when warm again!)

Big tips also if going inside arctic circle is layers! - a spare hat is also ideal for popping over your camera inbetween shots... Any q's fire away!

Thermal flask and nibbles a good idea as well, bloody cold zaps the body as well!

Heres what I got with an old Canon 40D, not perfect, but I was quite happy with the results..
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2b9x2ehos9hefz8/IMG_2897.JPG?dl=0

Last of all, don't just focus (sorry!) on taking photos, enjoy the experience as well!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I know nothing about photography but that's a look of good tips!


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Take a torch---


----------



## HarryHedgehog (Aug 13, 2013)

PaulaJayne said:


> Take a torch---


Yep, make it a head torch, keeping hands free with red light/led to keep your night vision and not annoy others taking photos at same time, risk ruining their pics.


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

No need to buy a Tripod just teach the wife this position.

[








Have a nice hoilday


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I read the title and thought, '' there's no need for that, the food's cheap enough.''


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Awesome reply by Harry Hedgehog.

A tripod is a must....... The sturdier the better.
Learn to operate your camera by feel alone. It takes some getting used to but it will save you time and your night vision - it's amazing how many little adjustments you make to time value or ISO as conditions change or the auroras suddenly get really bright.
Live view focus is a godsend nowadays. If you have it, learn how to zoom in and use it. The electrical tape is something I've never thought of but I will try that in the future.

But.... and it's a big but. It was also mentioned above. Don't get carried away trying to get the perfect shot. Take a step back and enjoy the wonder. The first time I saw the auroras was in Iceland and I spent most of my time looking through the viewfinder and not at the sky.
Nowadays, I'm in the lucky position of having quite regular auroras but they still mesmerise me.

edit. A remote shutter release is nice but an alternative without needing more gear is the inbuilt 2 second timer. It's all about reducing vibration. My Canons have various drive modes - single shot, multi shot, 2 second delay, 10 second delay etc.... I presume Nikon have similar.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow, thanks!

I'll start looking for a Tripod then, ny recommendations?


----------



## HarryHedgehog (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words folks, I would have a look on ebay/gumtree or ask friends and family if they have one you can borrow if you don't want to buy one? Just think also about using it in cold weather and with gloves on if your buying one, - fiddly and in the cold is not good!. I took a manfrotto tripod, (just my preference) - there are some on ebay - quick look http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Manfrotto...b953df8&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=252084831346

I don't think the D5100 is heavy? but do a quick google search to ensure the tripod you choose isn't too wimpy for your camera/lens. Last thing you want is it not being up to the job!

As long as you push the tripod down, so its not slowly sinking into snow, you should be fine, also as the link suggested above, I hung my backpack off the tripod helping to keep it still if wind picked up, (also off cold wet snow!).

Yes using the inbuilt timer is a great option, and take as many photos as you can! the human eye v's digital camera process things totally differently, (hence why you need long exposures in camera), and you won't know your results until you review them. Once you find the right settings iso/time I would suggest not constantly reviewing them, as this will also zap your batteries.. tempting as it is.


----------



## vroomphoto (Jun 11, 2015)

I have a Giottos metal tripod MTL9351B i love it and has been a real workhorse for me the last 4 years


----------

